
Eric Schmidt makes 2014 predictions, says mobile has won - rajbala
http://www.theverge.com/2013/12/30/5256248/eric-schmidt-says-mobile-has-won-2014-predictions
======
adamnemecek
A partial CEO says something partial, more news at 11.

